

My new UI for a game: flat, simple, minimal. Suggestions? Too minimal? - ttty
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-0XYDaa39NbY/VBO60smkuTI/AAAAAAAAJL0/OQlxV1y-GFE/w800-h550-no/send%2Bship.jpg

======
32faction
I think it's a bit too minimal. I don't know what the bars at the left or
right are for. Do I click on units, petrol, or drugs, and then use the bar at
the top to move the units over? Will this show in the left and right bars?

Also, I would suggest using a different font. I've seen that font too many
times to know that's Calibri.

Good job though, I'm liking the flat, minimal art style youre going for.

~~~
ttty
>I think it's a bit too minimal. I don't know what the bars at the left or
right are for. Do I click on units, petrol, or drugs, and then use the bar at
the top to move the units over? Will this show in the left and right bars?

\- The top bar is the percent of units (or the type of stuff) to move from the
left planet to the right planet; \- The left bar is the percent of units that
are going to leave (the red part) in the next ship. \- On the right bar is the
destination planet, therefore the green is the increment in units on the other
planet;

>Also, I would suggest using a different font. I've seen that font too many
times to know that's Calibri.

The font is Myriad Pro Regular (:

>Good job though, I'm liking the flat, minimal art style youre going for.

Thanks for your feedback

